# Etroplus suratensis / Green Chromide Spawning



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've waited many, many years for this event to occur in my 'fish-keeping' life. I first saw a picture of this species in William T. Innes' Exotic Aquarium Fishes. The black and white photo intrigued me and I never forgot about this fish, at some point hoping to obtain them. Well the years went by (a lot of them!) and for the first time, I obtained ten young 'uns from Jose Gonzales (ciclasoman) from San Antonio last summer. They were tiny (~3/4") but over the last year, they grew to about 6" and looked like they were starting to show 'an interest' in one another. Well, today it happened ... a spawn. Here is a brief video of the event. It took over 60 years for me to see this. It was well worth the wait!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations on the spawn! Handsome fish. 60 years is a very long wait but well worth the effort.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Very cool!

How are you keeping them? Big tank? Brackish?

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on purchasing a handful of these guys!

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------

